# Dirk dunking on Tim Duncan



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sickness


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

duncan got dunked on......:laugh:


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

so. even shaq gets dunked on. like twice in his career.:yes: :laugh:


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> so. even shaq gets dunked on. like twice in his career.:yes: :laugh:


i've never seen it. anyone have a photo?


----------



## dr-dru (Feb 9, 2003)

didn't yao dunk on shaq? that's nasty pic it looks like dirk is eating duncan's armpit.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

i thought some people did back in like 1992-93 ish


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

That picture is awesome. Go DIRK!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Looks like a foul there.

-Petey


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Did it even go in..and did he hang on the rim? We need a picture of him actually touching the rim with the ball going down.. For all I know, it could just be him laying it in after getting that high.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Did it even go in..and did he hang on the rim? We need a picture of him actually touching the rim with the ball going down.. For all I know, it could just be him laying it in after getting that high.


[strike]You idiot[/strike], of course it went in. It wouldn't be "dirk dunking on duncan" for nothing then. I was it that game...please don't call other posters names again


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Whats Dirk doing with his finger*

In the back of Duncan's shirt and look at Dirk's nose it is flatten. Is that when he busted his nose.


----------



## TheLastTruePG (Mar 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Looks like a foul there.
> 
> -Petey


YOu think???


----------

